# 30 Gallon Planted



## Acrylic (Apr 22, 2010)

*25 Gallon Planted*

Just set this tank up yesterday and thought I would share from start to finish (if it's ever finished). Also, to get some ideas thrown my way as I do not have a specific plan for this tank yet.

The convicts are just there for now to make sure that it is safe for others...they won't be staying. The only definite will be a small school of cardinal tetras.

The equipment so far is a 300W heater, eheim 2217 canister, and 2 - 6500K 13Watt CFLs. Fluorite substrate with black gravel mixed in. Basically stuff in my basement I wasn't currently using. Although I did have to spend $25 on the two clip on light fixtures. I'll be hooking up CO2 just as soon as I get my bottle filled and get a new regulator. My old one is pretty beat up and is kind of tricky to work with. Better to just buy a new one.

Any suggestions are more than welcome. I may not listen, but you can suggest.


----------



## souldct (Nov 26, 2009)

Did you build the tank yourself? It looks quite nice!


----------



## Acrylic (Apr 22, 2010)

Yes, it's what I do. I had some cutoffs lying around the shop, so I built this tank. The tank is 24Wx18Dx15H(it's actually a 25 gallon). I still have to add a piece along the back of the tank for the lights to clip onto properly.


----------



## Acrylic (Apr 22, 2010)

Ok, new game plan. My convicts weren't liking the amount of light they were getting because they had nowhere to hide. I grabbed a couple of rocks from the basement and tossed them in. This was better, but the big guy kept chasing everyone out from under the rock. I grabbed some plants off of Igor (thanks again), put them in the tank and sat down at the computer. I look over at the tank an hour later and the big guy is pushing gravel around trying to dig a pit. There are two of them under there now and it seems like they're preparing to spawn. I guess they'll be staying a little longer than planned.


----------



## Acrylic (Apr 22, 2010)

Well, there were 4 convicts originally in the tank. The pair that dug the pit got way too agressive once the eggs were laid (Oct 1), so I took the other 2 out and put them in a 35 gallon tank in the basement. Now that they had a room of their own, the other 2 laid eggs within 24 hours (Oct 2)...these things are worse than guppies.

The first batch of eggs hatched last night (Oct 04) but I can't see them as the parents are keeping them hidden in a cave they dug out under a rock. I took pictures of the second batch today (from the basement) and they should be hatching in the next 12-24 hours.

I'll be removing them before they spawn again so I can get back on track with my planted tank.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Convicts doing what they do best.

If you don't interrupt, you'll never get them out of that nice tank!!


----------



## Acrylic (Apr 22, 2010)

They started swimming Oct 10 and here is a shot of them on the 11th. I estimate that there are 60-70 in this tank, and approx 30 in the basement.


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

I love your tank... it must be so amazing to be able to build your own tank like that... it looks beautiful.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

wow where did you bought that clip light?


----------



## Acrylic (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks Laura. Camboy, I got the clip on lights at Wal Mart for $10-12 each.


----------



## mikesven (Aug 9, 2010)

Hey another person with convict fry! How has it been so far? I am currently raising my first batch of convict fry (first for the pair, and first for me). Mine are at about the 10-12 day mark right now. Still very tiny but growing a bit every day!


----------



## Acrylic (Apr 22, 2010)

Doing well Mike. I removed the parents after 2 weeks and we'll see how it goes.


----------

